# Porcupines



## Bowdacious

Now, I know these delightful critters aren't "big game" but I had a question and know that nobody ever reads the "other animals" section. My question is: what is the porcupine's legal status as far as shooting and trapping? I've always considered them a part of the "rodent" class just like jacks and foxes and skunks but someone I know that lives in Park Silly said that they received a notice to Park City residents stating that porcupines are protected and illegal to shoot. What's the deal?


----------



## DallanC

Seen'em occasionally, never killed one. Spooked a baby one time and honest to god, it sat down and wailed like a human baby! It was really eerie... (and slightly comical, had my dad with me and he'd never heard one make that sound either). Always thought they are kindof cool... like badgers, no interest in killing one.


-DallanC


----------



## Bowdacious

The interest comes when they get into the horses and fill their faces full of quills...and the dogs.


----------



## Gaston

I think they might be endangered. I have not seen one in years... It would be un-sporting to shoot one, they are very slow.


----------



## swbuckmaster

I see them all the time. No sport shooting them. My kids like watching them


----------



## Kwalk3

I don't think the Park City folks are wrong on this one. I see them all the time and am pretty sure they fall under the "protected and un-huntable" category. I've never had the desire to shoot one, but I'm sure the dumb critters fall victim to many a bored hunter's bullet or arrow. <<--O/


----------



## Bo0YaA

I shot one once and ended up having to skin and eat (taste) it. Nasty little buggers for sure. I'm pretty sure Bowdacious has no interest in shooting it for sport rather to protect the horses and other domesticated critters. I would try to scare it off once, if it came back I would personally eliminate the problem permanently . You can read into that how ever you would like ;-)


----------



## Wind In His Hair

I wouldn't want to shoot a porcupine personally. Kinda like shooting a sloth or a koala. I do know several people that brag about shooting them though. They're biggest justification is that they claim porcupines eat antler sheds.


----------



## Fishrmn

Your friend in "Park Silly" is wrong. There is probably an ordinance that prohibits shooting within city limits, but there is no law against shooting porcupines.

Here's a link to the Utah Code that applies to Nongame mammals.

http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-019.htm#T2

Here's what it says:
Porcupines are a Nongame mammal, and you do not need a Certificate of Registration to take them.
Nongame mammals that do not require a COR may be taken year round, 24 hours a day; and without bag or possession limits.

R657-19-2. Definitions.

(1) Terms used in this rule are defined in Section 23-13-2.

(2) In addition:

(a) "Immediate family" means the landowner's or lessee's spouse, children, son-in-law, daughter-in- law, father, mother, father-in-law, mother-in-law, brother, sister, brother-in-law, sister-in-law, stepchildren, and grandchildren.

(b) "Nongame mammal" means:

(i) any species of bats;

(ii) any species of mice, rats, or voles of the families Heteromyidae, Cricetidae, or Zapodidae;

(iii) opossum of the family Didelphidae;

(iv) pikas of the family Ochotonidae;

*(v) porcupine of the family Erethizontidae;*

(vi) shrews of the family Soricidae; and

(vii) squirrels, prairie dogs, and marmots of the family Sciuridae.

R657-19-5. Nongame Mammal Species - Certificate of Registration Not Required.

*(1) All nongame mammal species not listed in Section R657-19-4 as requiring a certificate of registration, may be taken:

(a) without a certificate of registration;

(b) year-round, 24-hours-a-day; and

(c) without bag or possession limits.*

⫸<{{{{{⦅°>


----------



## Kwalk3

Good to know. I always heard they were protected.


----------



## bowgy

As a kid I remember them being a pest and doing a lot of damage to the forest by stripping the bark off of pine trees, I remember my friends older brother saying that some agency, either DWR or Forest service provided .22lr bullets if you would go and shoot them, I think that was in the 1960's. That is if my memory is correct.


----------



## Bowdacious

Thought so.....thanks


----------



## johnnycake

Sweet! Who wants to go bat hunting? I'm thinking spot lights and 20 gauges....


----------



## Fishrmn

johnnycake said:


> Sweet! Who wants to go bat hunting? I'm thinking spot lights and 20 gauges....


I guess I should have included the rest of the regulation. Bats are listed as one of the non-game mammals that require a COR. :shock:

⫸<{{{{{⦅°>


----------



## johnnycake

Well there goes my hopes and dreams.


----------



## Fishrmn

If you were to kill a bunch of bats, you'd have a lot more mosquitoes.

⫸<{{{{{⦅°>


----------



## johnnycake

^I know, bats are cool....but it would be like ultimate skeet shooting. And you thought those minis were hard to hit! (there needs to be a sarcasm font, desperately)


----------



## klbzdad

Don't kill them anymore ever since learning they eat Sasquatch bones and that is why we don't have any damned Sasquatch DNA. The Sasquatch are afraid of them. At least, so I was told. 

I have seen what they do to a dog when that tail whips and embeds hundreds of quills. Not fun pulling them out and if you break one off under the skin.....oh boy!


----------

